#ubuntu-toolchain 2005-11-10
<karlheg> How can I compile a 32 bit binary on amd64?  'ia32-libs-gtk' is built incorrectly for amd64 32 bit environment.  See: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=18819  I'd like to try and fix that.
<karlheg> IMO, 'gcc -m32' should Just Work.
<trulux> didn't know this channel exists
<trulux> :)
<karlheg> Why isn't there an --architecture= switch for amd64 'ld' ?
<karlheg> SEARCH_DIR("/usr/i386-linux-gnu/lib"); SEARCH_DIR("/usr/local/lib"); SEARCH_DIR("/lib"); SEARCH_DIR("/usr/lib");
<karlheg> That's from 'ld --verbose -melf_i386 -'
<karlheg> Looks like it's compiled with wrong locations built in, since the elf_x86_64 output shows it using /lib64 etc.
<karlheg> So, is there a repository for the tool chain, or should I just use apt-get source?
#ubuntu-toolchain 2005-11-13
<zorrgs> hi all
<zorrgs> whats this chanel about?
<zorrgs> i just want help with networking 
<zorrgs> but hey
#ubuntu-toolchain 2008-11-06
<jbailey> Anyone remember why we dropped ia32-libs-dev on amd64?
<jbailey> AFAICT, the package is still there to make ia64 happy.
#ubuntu-toolchain 2016-11-07
<OaMaLTA> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EsJLNGVJ7E & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/15893, https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/23561, http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-foundation-idUSKBN12Z2SL & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774 (ctrl+f qatar) - please don't let these be buried
